# C4nsy fat to skinny



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

After recently posting a picture in another topic and realising my bf is a lot higher than I thought, i no its time to get rid of that unwanted fat. My bf is around 25% and I want to get it down to 18% or lower. For 9 months since rejoining the gym I was eating 3000kcal for roughly 6 months then upped to 3400kcal for last 3 months and gained some fat along the way. I was scale watching rather than worrying about fat. I started at 77.1kg and ended up 82.5kg. I tried a tbol only cycle for 8 weeks and honestly don't think I gained anything from it (as some stated) my strength is still the same now as when I came of. I can't state what my lifts are as havnt done any 1rm. But I managed to put roughly 20kg on main compound exercises 8-10 rep range. Apart from ohp which was 10kg. First 6 months split routine. Then last 3 months upper lower, which I'm going to carry on in this cut. I went away for 2 weeks on holiday weighing about 82kg and some how lost weight came back at 80.9kg. So that was my starting weight I've currently been dieting for 2 weeks eating 2300kcal and I'm down to 78.8kg so steady 4lbs. My diet is in attachment it looks very boring but I have no problem with it at the moment, i alternate between steak and fish.You'll see from the picture I've attached I havnt much muscle mass but i want to start fresh from a low bf and go again and maybe introduce some aas. Need as much advice as possible as so much to learn. Think that covers everything!


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Just had my first cheat meal in two weeks which is good going for me. Demolished a dominos pizza and some meatball thingys. I took the dog for a 45 min walk this morning and added some 80-100m sprints around the fields. Lower training tomorrow and im going to add some liss in aswell (if i can manage) burn some of the calories of from tonight!! Back to the grind tomorrow.


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

I'll keep an eye on this as I did the same thing as you bulked and just gained far too much fat chasing the scale, currently in the process of cutting and I've lost 2 stone without cardio hoping to lose another then back to bulking.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Has weight loss stalled already?? I'd be careful with your cheat meals as it's very possible to undo a whole weeks defecit, your better off using cheat meals as a tool to boost the metabolism once weight loss has stalled, it's not set in stone, but you've just undone three to four days defecit in one day (not everyone sees it like that when considering a cheat meal) if you average the calories out


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

superdrol said:


> Has weight loss stalled already?? I'd be careful with your cheat meals as it's very possible to undo a whole weeks defecit, your better off using cheat meals as a tool to boost the metabolism once weight loss has stalled, it's not set in stone, but you've just undone three to four days defecit in one day (not everyone sees it like that when considering a cheat meal) if you average the calories out


 I get where your coming from thats why i added the small amount of cardio yesterday and ill get some in today. Mentally i needed it so i can push on again, If i see difference in weight change then i know ill have to cut out the cheat meal, or not go so heavy on it.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

I'd pick a thin crust pizza that goes 600-800 cals from the supermarket and get a similar feeling, plus a dessert for 12-1300 cals and reign them in a tad but that's just me, each to there own, less damage to weekly average cals


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

superdrol said:


> I'd pick a thin crust pizza that goes 600-800 cals from the supermarket and get a similar feeling, plus a dessert for 12-1300 cals and reign them in a tad but that's just me, each to there own, less damage to weekly average cals


 Ill take that on board, and plan it better. I know i overdone as im still feeling full now. Lesson learned.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

c4nsy said:


> Ill take that on board, and plan it better. I know i overdone as* im still feeling full now.* Lesson learned.


 Eat less today then to undo some of the 'damage'.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Just finished lower body which consisted of

Squats 20kgx12 60kg 2x10 80kg 2x5 80kg 1x6 (belt) 60kgx8

Split squat 20kgx10 30kgx10 50kgx10

Good mornings 40kg 2x10

Hammer curl 12.5kg 3x10 dropset db curl 7.5kg 3x10

Low cable reverse curl 2x10

Really happy with the squats as when i tried in the week i felt my hamstring pull after not squating for nearly 3 weeks due to holiday, and had to stop as it kept feeling tight on the downward part of the exercise. No problems today. I was managing 3x8 reps before at 80kg so that has dropped, but hoping thats where i havnt done them for a while. I never use belt as want to strengthen lower back but what a difference it made, id probably use it from the start next time. Finshed with 10mins on the treadmill, wanted 20 but my legs were mashed! Ive taken into account what you guys have been saying and probably got a bit excited yesterday with the food. So from now on ill keep the cheat meal low, ill still have this once every 2 weeks, as long as weight is dropping of. Weight has gone up since thursday by .3kg. So i will be dropping calories today to 1800kcal, taking the dog for a walk up around the woods in a bit, so a good hours walk. Just been doing reading and to get down to 18% ill need to weigh 70.2kg so about 11st3, does this sound right?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

c4nsy said:


> Just had my first cheat meal in two weeks which is good going for me. Demolished a dominos pizza and some meatball thingys. I took the dog for a 45 min walk this morning and added some 80-100m sprints around the fields. Lower training tomorrow and im going to add some liss in aswell (if i can manage) burn some of the calories of from tonight!! Back to the grind tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 143402
> 
> ...


 That is a terrible days eating. Fat, carbs and f**k all protein.

Don't have a cheat meal until you DESERVE one.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Robbie said:


> That is a terrible days eating. Fat, carbs and f**k all protein.
> 
> Don't have a cheat meal until you DESERVE one.


 About 150g of protein so not a million miles away! Im not going deprive myself from having a cheat, 2 weeks of eating fish rice and veg for every meal i felt i did deserve it,in hindsight i did go over board but im suffering from that today with lower kcal. Ill see how im effected by this as the week goes on


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

c4nsy said:


> About 150g of protein so not a million miles away! Im not going deprive myself from having a cheat, 2 weeks of eating fish rice and veg for every meal i felt i did deserve it,in hindsight i did go over board but im suffering from that today with lower kcal. Ill see how im effected by this as the week goes on


 Why don't you just eat a less 'boring' diet from day to day so you don't feel the need to go overboard when it comes to a cheat day/cheat meal?


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> Why don't you just eat a less 'boring' diet from day to day so you don't feel the need to go overboard when it comes to a cheat day/cheat meal?


 To be honest its more to do with easiness i know what im eating day in day out, and i dont mind it. I know as the weeks go on ill have to change it up. I know i made the wrong decision but its lesson learned.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

So I ended up lowering my calories to compensate yesterday's antics, done a good amount of walking also. Can't wait to start the New week and progress. I've set a date 20th August, 8 weeks from now my target weight being 71kg, that's based on 2lb a week loss. That's probably unrealistic but still my target. I'm not 100% this is correct but from what I've been reading my bf should be around 18% by this point.

Food today


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

No training today, just an hour of football so good intensity and more calories burned.

Diet

Breakfast

7.00am One scoop of strawberry protein with 300ml skimmed milk

10.00am 150g skyr yoghurt 20g pumpkin seeds

13.00 160g haddock, cup of broccoli, microwave long grain rice

17.00 scoop of protein 300ml skimmed milk

21.00 225g sirloin steak, cup of broccoli, tin of mixed beans

About22.30 150g yogurt, 30g granola

2166kcal consumed. 134 left

209g protein 197g carbs 51g fat

Training upper body tomorrow night and food will pretty much be the same.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Todays been a long day didnt get home from work till 7, got down the gym for 8 not feeling to positive but had a really good session.

Smith machine shoulder press 20kgx10 30kgx10 40kg 8,7,5 45kgx4 30kgx10 20kgx10

Cg pull ups 10,9,8

Incline chest smith machine 30kgx10 32.5kg 1x8 1x6 rest 10 seconds 2 more reps

Seated row 2x10

Parallel bar dips 2x12

Weights down slightly to 79.3kg so about 1.5kg down just after 2 weeks so on track.

Diet

7.00One scoop protein, 300ml skimmed milk

10.00150g skyr yoghurt with 20g pumpkin seeds1

13.00 200g salmon, 225g rice, cup of broccoli

19.00 one scoop protein

21.00 80g chorizo, tin tomatos, 2 baked eggs and chilli powder

22.30 150g sky yogurt, 20g granola

Total kcal 2302

188g protein 165g carbs 101g fat

My measurements have decreased sinve starting and ive lost about 1.5" from belly which is where are want to lose it. But unfortunately im starting to see collar bones and arms are already smaller. No training tomorrow so going to go for 30min walk after work


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

c4nsy said:


> 188g protein 165g carbs 101g fat


 Is this roughly what you have every day? I'd be interested to know what proportion of the carbs are refined too


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Iron Lou said:


> Is this roughly what you have every day? I'd be interested to know what proportion of the carbs are refined too


 Sorry what do you mean by this?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Iron Lou said:


> I'd be interested to know what proportion of the carbs are refined too


 You can judge this by looking at the foods posted but it's not particularly relevant what it is from the point of view of fat loss.


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

Ultrasonic said:


> You can judge this by looking at the foods posted but it's not particularly relevant what it is from the point of view of fat loss.


 True I can judge from the food posted but if the diet changes each day then a general idea is relevant as refined carbs can cause a different physiological response and do contribute to fat gain.


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

c4nsy said:


> Sorry what do you mean by this?


 Basically, does your diet look like that every day? and how much of the carbs you eat are processed?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Iron Lou said:


> True I can judge from the food posted but if the diet changes each day then a general idea is relevant as refined carbs can cause a different physiological response and do contribute to fat gain.


 We're talking in a calorie deficit so there should be no fat gained!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Iron Lou said:


> and how much of the carb you eat are processed?


 You're making the OP worry about something irrelevant.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Iron Lou said:


> Basically, does your diet look like that every day? and how much of the carbs you eat are processed?


 My diet normally consist of fish,chicken or beef normally with some kind of veg and either rice or sweet potato. And then the yoghurt with either granola or pumkin seeds. With a couple scoops of protein in between. I didnt think this was to bad.


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

c4nsy said:


> My diet normally consist of fish,chicken or beef normally with some kind of veg and either rice or sweet potato. And then the yoghurt with either granola or pumkin seeds. With a couple scoops of protein in between. I didnt think this was to bad.


 No it isn't bad, that's about right tbh. I had just seen about your cheat and was wondering how your diet was otherwise.


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

Ultrasonic said:


> You're making the OP worry about something irrelevant.


 How? If someone is taking in lots of refined and processed carbs, it will hamper fat loss. As it stands he doesn't do that so it's all good. You can't seriously think that someone in a calorific deficit eating regular amounts of crap will lose fat as efficiently as someone in a calorific deficit eating complex carbs, if at all.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Iron Lou said:


> No it isn't bad, that's about right tbh. I had just seen about your cheat and was wondering how your diet was otherwise.


 Ah i see i thought you meant yesterdays meals. Im strict through the week. And im only going to have a cheat meal every two weeks but not so much of a cheat next time


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Iron Lou said:


> If someone is taking in lots of refined and processed carbs, it will hamper fat loss.


 I'll not get into a long debate given this is a journal but no, it won't. The science is pretty clear on this point.

Without getting into details here's one more fun link to make the point for the OP:

http://edition.cnn.com/2010/HEALTH/11/08/twinkie.diet.professor/index.html

What I agree with you on is that the OP's current diet is fine so this is all moot anyway!


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Iron Lou said:


> How? If someone is taking in lots of refined and processed carbs, it will hamper fat loss. As it stands he doesn't do that so it's all good. You can't seriously think that someone in a calorific deficit eating regular amounts of crap will lose fat as efficiently as someone in a calorific deficit eating complex carbs, if at all.


 Its exactly the same mate.


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

@ultrasonic there is evidence for both arguments at the end of the day. OP's diet is good anyway and hopefully it will work to the degree he wants. I do disagree about your comment but that's another thread like you say


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Iron Lou said:


> @ultrasonic there is evidence for both arguments at the end of the day. OP's diet is good anyway and hopefully it will work to the degree he wants. I do disagree about your comment but that's another thread like you say


 How much of a difference do you think it would make to his body composition if he got 65% of his carbs from refined and processed foods and 35% of his carbs from whole sources compared to if he got 100% of his carbs from whole sources? If calorie intake was the same either way..


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

100% of my carbs come from frosted flakes and bagels. I'll never be lean


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Robbie said:


> 100% of my carbs come from frosted flakes and bagels. I'll never be lean


 f**k off fatty


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

Lol


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

Robbie said:


> 100% of my carbs come from frosted flakes and bagels. I'll never be lean


 Try 90%  lol


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

So no training today but took dog for nice long walk. Weights down again 77.3kg so gradually coming off.

Diet

7.00 scoop of protein, pomp skimmed milk

10.00 150g Skyr yoghurt, 20g pumpkin seeds

13.00 160g haddock, micro rice, 100g frozen veg

15.00 cornetto ( site manager brought them in and there was no way I could watch everyone eat one on this lovely day)

17.00 left over haddock and rice from 13.00.

20.00 225g steak, 100g frozen veg, oven cooked mushrooms

22.30 scoop of protein, 150g Skyr, 20g granola

Total kcal 2068 of 2300

Protein 190g carbs 176g fat 64g

I found this picture taken in November 2016 I weighed 12stone I weigh 12st 3 at the moment and there's a massive comparison I'm hoping I don't look that thin anytime soon


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

c4nsy said:


> So no training today but took dog for nice long walk. Weights down again 77.3kg so gradually coming off.
> 
> Diet
> 
> ...


 Just get leaner than you were in the first picture, don't worry about being thin it's only temporary until you slow bulk again


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Lower body today

Deadlift 80kgx8 90kgx8 120kg 2x3 130kgx1

Leg press (legs close together) 50kgx10 70kgx10 90kg 2x10 90kg 1x11

Leg exstension 28x10 77x12 84x12

Hammer curls 12.5kg drop 7.5kg 2x10 15kgx5 17.5kgx4

Cable bicep burnout.

Overall really pleased with workout, never managed 120kg 2x3 then to do a 130kg for one, so happy with that. Heavier than usuall on leg extensions aswell.

Diet

7.00Scoop of protein, 300ml skimmed milk

10.00 150g skyr yoghurt 20g pumpkin seeds

13.00 110g haddock,100g frozen veg, 250g rice

19.00 scoop of protein

21.00 200g 5% lean mince, sweet pot, peppers, half tin tomatoes. (Bolognaise)

22.30 150g skyr 20g granola

1686kcal of 2300kcal

Protein 169/230 carbs 167/177 fat 33/76

Weight 77.7kg

Low on my calories today and weight gone up slightly, not sure why think i need to stop weighing everyday lol. So from now on it will be on a sunday am. Im debating to add an extra day in as only doing 3 days, will i benefit from this?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Good work with the deadlift but....

why are you doing sets of 3 and a single?

Is this a plan you're following?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Daily weighing can be useful but the 'trick' is to compare the average weight from one week to the next. This is better that weekly weighing if you can be bothered.

Why did you eat so much less than your calorie target? This isn't really a good thing.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Ultrasonic said:


> Daily weighing can be useful but the 'trick' is to compare the average weight from one week to the next. This is better that weekly weighing if you can be bothered.
> 
> Why did you eat so much less than your calorie target? This isn't really a good thing.


 Happy Scale is a great iOS app for weight tracking, does a moving average figure so removes all ups and downs.

And agreed with not hitting the calorie target, consistency is key.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Robbie said:


> Happy Scale is a great iOS app for weight tracking, does a moving average figure so removes all ups and downs.


 I'm sad enough to do this with an Excel spreadsheet...


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Ultrasonic said:


> I'm sad enough to do this with an Excel spreadsheet...


 It's part of my diet/progress google sheets workbook


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Daily weighing can be useful but the 'trick' is to compare the average weight from one week to the next. This is better that weekly weighing if you can be bothered.
> 
> Why did you eat so much less than your calorie target? This isn't really a good thing.


 This is the most useful way of using body weight effectively imo. Allows you to make fairly accurate adjustments to diet on a weekly basis.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> Daily weighing can be useful but the 'trick' is to compare the average weight from one week to the next. This is better that weekly weighing if you can be bothered.
> 
> Why did you eat so much less than your calorie target? This isn't really a good thing.


 It wasnt planned, i just wasnt feeling hungry probably due to the hot weather.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Robbie said:


> Good work with the deadlift but....
> 
> why are you doing sets of 3 and a single?
> 
> Is this a plan you're following?


 No its not a plan im following, i wanted to no where abouts i was strength wise. I normally do 2x5 with warm up sets.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

c4nsy said:


> No its not a plan im following, i wanted to no where abouts i was strength wise. I normally do 2x5 with warm up sets.


 Start doing something that is already set out. 531 is a good programme to start with (I'm actually running it again now).

You want to avoid doing single reps, unless you're a competitive powerlifter (and even then, they don't have much use in training) it will only effect your recovery and be an easy way to get injured.

https://www.t-nation.com/workouts/boring-but-big-3-month-challenge


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Robbie said:


> Start doing something that is already set out. 531 is a good programme to start with (I'm actually running it again now).
> 
> You want to avoid doing single reps, unless you're a competitive powerlifter (and even then, they don't have much use in training) it will only effect your recovery and be an easy way to get injured.
> 
> https://www.t-nation.com/workouts/boring-but-big-3-month-challenge


 Im doing this at the moment adding 2.5kg a time to the big lifts. Ive swapped ohp for seated barbell smith in recent weeks as id getting shoulder problems with ohp. Even if im on a cut is it a good idea to still keep adding weight ( im guessing it is) ill have a look at 531, first time round in the gym i was doing stronglifts but o didnt enjoy starting so low in weight.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

You have to start low with the lifts, check your ego away - it's about progressing for as long as possible without stalling. Start to high and you will end up going backwards within a couple of months. Especially as you're in a calorie deficit.

I've started all of my weights extra low on 531 for this run (something I failed to do when I ran it as a beginner) it sucks using less weight - but it will reap rewards in the long run.

And bodybuilding IS a long long long run...


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Robbie said:


> You have to start low with the lifts, check your ego away - it's about progressing for as long as possible without stalling. Start to high and you will end up going backwards within a couple of months. Especially as you're in a calorie deficit.
> 
> I've started all of my weights extra low on 531 for this run (something I failed to do when I ran it as a beginner) it sucks using less weight - but it will reap rewards in the long run.
> 
> And bodybuilding IS a long long long run...


 Ill look into it, i have heard good things. I want to carry on with the programme im doing at the moment as im enjoying it. And weight still going up.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

What I would do, is make sure you're going to failure. If it says 6-8 and you get to 8 reps but have more in the tank - keep on going. That alone will make a massive difference to your training/physique


----------



## Iron Lou (Feb 7, 2017)

Robbie said:


> You have to start low with the lifts, check your ego away - it's about progressing for as long as possible without stalling. Start to high and you will end up going backwards within a couple of months. Especially as you're in a calorie deficit.
> 
> I've started all of my weights extra low on 531 for this run (something I failed to do when I ran it as a beginner) it sucks using less weight - but it will reap rewards in the long run.
> 
> And bodybuilding IS a long long long run...


 I agree, it hurts (ego) a lot using low weight but using them, approaching and treating them like heavy weights will make the heavy weights feel like baby weights!

Man's right about starting too high.

5-3-1 is good to use at any standard of lifting but enjoying the programme is half the battle imo


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Iron Lou said:


> I agree, it hurts (ego) a lot using low weight but using them, approaching and treating them like heavy weights will make the heavy weights feel like baby weights!
> 
> Man's right about starting too high.
> 
> 5-3-1 is good to use at any standard of lifting but enjoying the programme is half the battle imo


 Yeah when i done stronglifts i started with the bar, and i had lads coming over saying im going too light so had to explain. If i remember right is it 80 percent of your 1rm?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

c4nsy said:


> Yeah when i done stronglifts i started with the bar, and i had lads coming over saying im going too light so had to explain. If i remember right is it 80 percent of your 1rm?


 Something like that, 531 is 85% but then you only ever do 95% of that. I've started even lower, hit 15 reps on my 3+ set this morning!!


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

3 weeks in and I'm noticing small changes, my waist is now down to 33" and was 35", long way to go but I'm happy so far, wish I had some definition with it. Chicken fajitas tonight, can't wait! No training tonight so a nice relaxing night! Weights the same again 77.7kg i was hoping to get to 76.7kg by Sunday which would have been another 2lb down but not worried, maybe the cheat meal did have an effect after all  .

3 week progress picture, I know its a short time but belly defo flatter and ive lost my tan


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

How tall are you?


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Robbie said:


> How tall are you?


 Just under 5ft 10?


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

So two days with no training am going early doors tomorrow for upper body. Yesterday's kcal 2322 protein 195 carbs 193 fat 79. Enjoyed some fajitas last night some proper food  .

Had a nice relaxed day today doing absolutely nothing.

Diet

8.00 300ml skimmed milk, scoop protein and scoop instant oats

14.00 left over fajita consisting of 200g chicken and 250g long grain rice

20.00 283g rump steak, 200g mixed veg , 3 fried eggs

22.00 yet to be decided I have kcal389 left

178g protein 142g carbs 63g fat

Had a pop at the Mrs this morning as I hit my target weight for this week 76.7kg. And all she could say is that I was looking too skinny, I told her its like her losing weight and me saying she's a fat cnut. I need her to lie and tell me I look like a Greek God :thumb .


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Upper body

BB chest 40kgx15 60kgx8 65kg 3x8

Bb row 60kg 3x8 40kgx15

Cgbb 65kg 7,7,6

Pull downs 7 plates 1x8 8 plates 1x8

Db shoulder 22.5kg 8,8,10

Cable side lat raises 3x10

Weight has gone down on bb chest (disappointed) as end of may was doing 70kg 3x8 but been using smith for last couple of weeks, so wondering if this is the problem. Bb row stayed the same aswell as form really drops any heavier. One less rep on cgbp aswell and needed help on last rep. Only plus was that i managed an extra 7 reps on db shoulder press, pleased with that as shoulders have struggled. Ive swapped ohp for smith shoulder press on my upper workout b, as ive been reading it isolates your shoulders more, finished off with some cable side lats. Again i want to add in some extra isolations for shoulders when i can to build better shoulders.

Really good session even though i didnt progress on lifts ( if thats possible). Weighed myself this morning and it showed 76.4kg(naked) so a little under my weekly goal. If i go of the gym scales fully clothed i started at 80.9 and am now 78.1kg so 2.8kg down in a 3 week period, steady 2lb loss a week so more than happy with that.

Diet to follow this evening


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

No training tonight, but 1 hour of football so all good.

Diet

7.00 300ml skimmed milk, scoop protein

10.00 150g skyr yoghurt, 20g pumpkin seeds

13.00 160g haddock, micro rice, 200g frozen veg.

17.30 left over 13.00 meal

21.00 200g rump steak, 3 scrambled egg, half tin tomato spaghetti.

22.30 150g skyr 20g granola

2259/2300kcal protein 201g carbs 175g fat 75g

Im defiantly going to change diet up next week as need change, 4th week of the same ol stuff. Still the same bulk of food but adding new things in.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Yesterdays training

SQUATS 20kgx10 40kgx10 80kg 3x8

LEG PRESS 50kgx10 100kg 3x10

GOOD MORNINGS 2x10

Calve machine 3x20 (low weight)

Hammer curls 15kg 3x10

Rope hammers with fat gripz 2x10

Im not sure why but after struggling last week and only managing 80kg 1x6 then 80kg 1x5, i managed 3x8 this week, so going to add some weight on the bar next session. 10kg up on the leg press aswell. Any alternatives to GOOD MORNINGS or any other exercise i could swap it out for as really dont find this comfortable or beneficial? Managed 15kg db hammers on incline bench, so an improvement since last week.

Diet

7.00 protein scoop with 300ml skimmed milk

10.00 150g sky r with 20g pumpkin seeds

13.00 116g haddock, salad, longrain rice

18.00 scoop of whey and 300ml skimmed milk

22.00 90g linguine(dry) 150g prawns

22.30 150g sky r, 30g granola, 10g honey. 2 scoops of whey 300ml skimmed milk

2312kcal/2300kcal

Protein 226g carbs 243g 39g

Weights stalled so far this week, 76.4kg still so no drop since sunday. Do i need to drop calories or wait until end of week?


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

All to fcuk tonight, head wasn't in it! Having trouble with my step son! Didn't even stick to normal routine as I was so angry.

Back

Pull downs 3x10 drop set

Seated rows 3x10 drop set

Bb row 40kgx10 50 kg 3x10

Low rack pulls 100 kg 4x8

Weights dropped again 77.8kg (Gym clothes and scales)

2210kcal

237g protein 189g carbs 46g fat


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Todays been a bit of a dirty day but still hitting daily kcal

7.00 scoop protein with 300ml skimmed milk

10.00Breakfast baguette 2 bacon 2 sausages 2 eggs and mushroom in a tiger bread stick

17.00 banana

19.30 2 haddock and cheese fishcakes

22.00 tyrells crisp 40g and 15g chocolate buttons

22.30 150g skyr with 40g granola and 10g honey

2279kcal/2300 protein 141g carbs 208g fat 93g

Im out for a mates birthday tomorrow so probably a day to forget but im going to enjoy myself and have a few beverages


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Progress pic 4 weeks in. 80.9kg on the left 75.8kg right


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Weight seems to have stalled a bit, still losing slowly I weigh 77.7kg (Gym scales) .1 down since Thursday. Had a blow out on Saturday and had a fry up lots of alcohol and a kebab so probably reason for this. Feeling very fatigued today a bit light headed. I'm wondering if this is due to low fat in diet or I've read low iron can contribute to this. I looked on my fitness pal and my iron intake is very low.

Upper session a

Bench Smith 30kgx10 40kg x10 50 kg Wii 40kg x10 30kgx10 ( not inc bar as not sure what it is on Smith.

Lat pull downs 5 platesx10 6 platesx10 7 platesx10

Close grip bb 30kgx10 40kg 2x10

Db shoulder press 22.5kg 8,6,6 really struggled with these tonight 8,8,10 last session so quite a lot of difference.

Not the best of sessions but still shifted some weight.

Diet

7.00 1 scoop protein 300ml skimmed milk

10.00 150g Skyr and 250g pumpkin seeds and nectarine

13.00 250g 5% mince (chilli con carne) and 250g micro rice

20.00 350g lamb Rogan Josh and micro rice

22.30 100g Skyr 30g granola

2300kcal / 2102kcal 165g protein 232g carbs 50g fat

Been getting earlier than normal to take a 30min walk with dog.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Lower session tonight, still feeling lethargic with not much motivation at the moment. I've been changing diet around and still sticking to daily calories 2300. Weight was up in the gym tonight so not good 78.1kg was 77.7kg. I need to change things up as I seem to be stalling!

Training

Leg press 40kgx15 100kg 4x10

Hamstring machine 2x12

Smith squat ( rack in use, load of wnk) 30kg 4x10 awkward didn't like.

Hammer curls 10kg drop 7,5kg drop 5kg really controlled and made sure I squeezed all through the motion) biceps seized so enjoyed that.

Diet

7.00 scoop of protein

10.00 breakfast roll ( traditional Friday fry up)

17.00 Skyr 100g with 250g pumpkin seeds

20.00 lamb Rogan Josh from aldi (363 kcal) 35g protein 17.5g carbs 15.4g fat with, so pretty good. micro rice

22.00 probably Skyr with granola and honey

Feeling a bit negative tonight but a new day tomorrow and hopefully hit gym tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Keep your head up boyo, don't get demotivated.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

c4nsy said:


> Lower session tonight, still feeling lethargic with not much motivation at the moment. I've been changing diet around and still sticking to daily calories 2300. Weight was up in the gym tonight so not good 78.1kg was 77.7kg. I need to change things up as I seem to be stalling!
> 
> Training
> 
> ...


 Keep going - keep a consistent deficit and the results will come. The mental side of dieting is hardest for me, just try and keep your end goal in mind as motivation to carry on


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Cheers chaps, i take my hat off to you guys who have been doing it for a long time. Like i said tomorrows a new day and time to push on.


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Keep at it mate, since going down to circa 2000 calories I've had some bad days, and I'm not adding as much weight to the bar as I was before which is massively demotivating sometimes.

Just think of the results and the bigger picture.

For what it's worth I also hate smith squats. Very awkward and it forces you into a really odd range of motion. Don't do them now even if I have to queue for the squat rack I will :lol:


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Yesterday i hit gym nice and early and had a change of mentality, i know i cant lift the same weight as i was, so yesterdays upper session i didnt take much attention to the weight i was lifting but more the way i was doing it. Im trying to work on this mind to muscle either way it felt good. Went for a nandos for my step sons bday, worked out what i was going to have before we went so that i didnt over indulge. Also done 20mins of HIIT on the treadmill and it said i burnt 243 i know this isnt accurate but i used it anyhow.

Training

2.07.17 77.6kg

Shoulder press machine 35kg,25,15 3x8 ( killer, shoulders were om fire)
Overhand pull ups on smith 8,6,6
Incline chest smith 30kg 4x8
Seated row 4platesx10 5 platesx10 6 platesx10 7plates 2x10
Dips 2x12

Diet

7.00 scoop of whey

10.30 200g chicken(fajita) x2 tortilla

14.00 Nandos half chicken, supergrain side, nandos peas side

19.30 500g lasagne

22.00 20g Haribo

2671kcal-243kcal (exercise) 2428kcal/2300kcal

282g protein 154g carbs 100g fat

Having a lazy day today as it tipping it down, so probably watch some films.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

DemonNeutrino said:


> Keep at it mate, since going down to circa 2000 calories I've had some bad days, and I'm not adding as much weight to the bar as I was before which is massively demotivating sometimes.
> 
> Just think of the results and the bigger picture.
> 
> For what it's worth I also hate smith squats. Very awkward and it forces you into a really odd range of motion. Don't do them now even if I have to queue for the squat rack I will :lol:


 Yeah i wont be doing them on the smith again awful. I tried adding weight but felt like i was folding up. This will be the start of my 6th week and weights not dropping like it was, going to see where im at next sunday and if weights the same ill drop another 100kcal, then things will start to get really hard  . Cheers for the positive post all helps.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Training

Smith chest press 40kg 2x10 50kgx9

Tbar row 15kgx10 35kgx10 50kg 2x10

Decline smith bench 30kg x10 40kg 2x10

Tricep pushdown 3x10

Shoulder db 20kgx8 22.5kg 2x8 25kgx4

10mins walk on treadmill

Good session and after fridays session where it was negative this was much more positive. Last week i couldnt manage 22.5kg on the shoulder press and managed a couple of reps with the 25kg so happy with that. Going to add cardio in all my sessions from now on to help with weight loss which is sat at 77.4kg now , this is now my 6th week and im only down 3.5 kg and my plan was to be at 75.4kg at this point.

Diet

7.00 scoop of protein

10.00 skyr yogurt and pumkin seeds

13.00 chilli and half rice

21.00 lamb rogan josh half rice

22.30 150g skyr 20g granola 10g honey. 2 pieces toast with honey.

2128kcal/2300kcal protein 190g carbs 200g fat 57g


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

22.06.17 80.9kg - 27.07.17 75.7kg I think I might be able to see upper abs which I've never seen before. Waist has gone from 35inches down to 31.5inches as well sohappy with that. I've got to the mentality now where I'm not after a cheat meal as worried will be a set back. I think introducing a variety of food into my diet has helped that, all I worry about now is making sure I don't have anymore than 2300kcal and I'm still losing weight so won't change anything until this stops. Lower body tonight so hopefully squat rack is available  .






just finished session, meant to be lower but went with my mate so it was lower with shoulders in the end.

Training

Squats 20kgx10 40kgx10 60kgx8 80kg 3x8

Lunges 10kg plates 20 m x3

Leg exstension 2x20light 1x8 heavy

Shoulder press machine x3 dropset 3x8

Rear delt cable crossover 3x10

Side lateral x front raise with plate 3x8

10 mins treadmill full incline fast paced walk

Diet 2188kcal/2300

Protein 190g carbs 161g fat 84g


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Morning gym session this morning and i took a different approach........again. After seeing a post on dorian yates i was intrigued about his training style, so ive been watching a load of his videos and the guy was an animal. So i tried taking his approach today, probabaly still only half of the intensity that he put into his training. So i still stuck to my programme but had a final working set rather than what i normally do, which is have a warmup set then stick to tje same weight for my sets. I probably went to heavy as i could only manage 5 reps. Either way the session was spot on, rightly or wrongly im not sure.

Training

Smith shoulder 30kg 2x8 50kgx4 last session

Cg pull ups 10,10,9.5

Incline chest smith 30kg 2x10 50kgx5 40kgx5

Seated row 6plated 1x10 12plates x10

Dips 3x15

Weighed in at 76.2kg so 4.5kg down now. I was exspecting to have to drop calories this week but weight still dropping.

Have a good weekend :thumb


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Lower session today didnt get in the gym until 8 as i had to go and look at job so really quiet in there.

Training

Incline Leg press 40kgx10 90x10 120kgx10

Hamstring machine 28x10 49x10 77x10

Leg exstensions 28x10 49x10 63x10

Calve machine 3x12

Hammer curls 7.5kgx10 10kgx10 15kgx7

Deadlifts 70kgx5 90kgx5 120kgx4

2x warmup sets followed by 1 working set, killed me tonight.

Weight up 77kg up nearly a kg, surprising as diet been good and an hour of footy last night, but not worried as long as its down by sunday.

Diet

7.00 1 scoop protein

10.00 150g skyr yoghurt 20g pumpkin seeds

13.00 200g lean mince half tin kidney beans (chilli) pack of micro rice and a Orange

18.30 1xtoast 10g peanut butter

21.00 sirloin steak, asparagus, 1x sweet potato

22.30 tin rice pudding

2023/2300kcal 164g protein 207g carbs 61g fat


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

c4nsy said:


> Just under 5ft 10?


 Is that like 5ft 9?? Sorry couldnt resist!

Crack on, your making decent progress, I'd consider dropping a few hundred cals off if you want to kick start weight loss again and aim for 2100 maybe?


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

superdrol said:


> Is that like 5ft 9?? Sorry couldnt resist!
> 
> Crack on, your making decent progress, I'd consider dropping a few hundred cals off if you want to kick start weight loss again and aim for 2100 maybe?


 Ha ha yes you could say that. Yeah im going to see where im at sunday if weights the same as last week then ill take kcal down to 2100 from then on. Cheers mate


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Fridays training

Flat smith chest bar x10 20kgx8 30kgx8 55kgx10

Bb row 20kgx10 40kgx10 50kgx10 70kgx8

Cgbb smith 20kgx10 45kgx14 50kgx8

Shoulder db press 12.5kgx8 20kgx8 22.5kgx 8.5

Lat pull downs 35x8 49x8 63x8

Diet has been poor havnt been hitting my protein macros for friday and saturday. Played poker last night with my mates and drink was cosumed along with aload of sxxt. So i worked out i was about 500kcal over yesterday, so im making myself suffer today. Net average kcal for the week 2121kcal so should be dropping weight but stalling still. My goal was to be at 73.3kg at this point and im currently 75.9kg. Start of my 7th week this week, so 5 to go, ill see where im at then and hopefully be able to start a slow bulk.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Don't diet for x amount of weeks, diet until you're lean enough to bulk.

then when you bulk, do it until you need to diet.

rinse and repeat


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

So last few days dropped kcal to 2100 and finally weight has started to drop again. Weighed in at 76.5 nearly 1kg down since Friday at gym. Legs tonight and hit a pb on squats so happy with that.

Training

Decline leg press 40kg x10 90 kgx10 140kgx9 (Pb)

Squats 40 kgx10 60kgx8 80kgx8 85kgx5 (pb)

Leg extension 1xlight 1xmoderate 1xheavy 3x10

Db curls 7.5kgx10 12.5kgx10 15kgx8

Diet

7.00 scoop protein

10.00 sky r youghurt and granola, banana and pear

13.00 chilli con carne and micro rice

17.00 cheese slice and some wafer chicken

20.30 chilli con carne with chips

22.00 skyr yogurt and granola

1927kcal protein 163g carbs 222g fat 43g

Another progress pic I defo see 4 abs now, never seen before


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Upper session tonight

Close grip pull downs 1xlight 1xmoderate 1xheavy 3x8

Smith shoulder press 20kgx8 30kgx8 50kgx3 40kgx9

Rack pulls 90kgx8 110kgx8 120kg x8

Cg pull ups 3x8

Incline bench 20kgx8 30kgx8 45kgx6

Chucked in some side lateral raises and shrugs.

Weight came in 76.1kg so still dropping.

Diet

10.00 3xscrambled eggs 1 piece of toast

13.00 2xsalmon fillets and half tin baked beans (lovely combo)

18.00 1xtoast with peanut butter

21.00 spag bol

22.00 sky r with granola

1917kcal/2100 Protein 132 carbs 173 fat 75g


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Lower session

Romanian deadlift barx10 40kg x10 80kgx10 90 kgx10

Decline leg press 40kg x10 90 kgx10 140kgx10

Db split squats 15kg 2x10 17.5kg 1x10

Db side deltoid raise (led on bench) 5kg 2x10 7.5kg x10

Weight down again 75.4kg.

Had tortilla pizza for lunch, really easy to make and only take 10 mins to cook. I chucked chilli, red onion, pre cooked tikka chicken and mozzarella.........beautiful.

Burgers tonight, so something to look forward too :thumb


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

c4nsy said:


> So last few days dropped kcal to 2100 and finally weight has started to drop again. Weighed in at 76.5 nearly 1kg down since Friday at gym. Legs tonight and hit a pb on squats so happy with that.
> 
> Training
> 
> ...


 Are you doing any direct ab work or cardio?


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

B3NCH1 said:


> Are you doing any direct ab work or cardio?


 No ab work. Couple of weeks back i introduced cardio a couple hiit on the treadmill but only because i knew i was going out on the p××s and knew id be eating some sort of kebab. I walk the dog everyday between 30 mins-60mins and play football for an hour 1 day a week.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

c4nsy said:


> No ab work. Couple of weeks back i introduced cardio a couple hiit on the treadmill but only because i knew i was going out on the p××s and knew id be eating some sort of kebab. I walk the dog everyday between 30 mins-60mins and play football for an hour 1 day a week.


 Why are you neglecting an entire muscle group?

Do cardio all the time so you can eat more and lose fat at the same rate, it'll make life more bearable.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> Why are you neglecting an entire muscle group?
> 
> Do cardio all the time so you can eat more and lose fat at the same rate, it'll make life more bearable.


 I always thought you hit abs with your compound moves hence why i dont do them. And also read its just case of getting bf down to see them. I am probably being naive and as write this can see im wrong, its no differnet than say training biceps even though you hit them with other exercises. What exercises do you do for them? I feel im doing enough cardio at the moment when weight loss stalls then ill introduce more, im coping with diet at the moment, my job is also very manual so i take all this into account aswell. Thanks for your help


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

c4nsy said:


> I always thought you hit abs with your compound moves hence why i dont do them. And also read its just case of getting bf down to see them. I am probably being naive and as write this can see im wrong, its no differnet than say training biceps even though you hit them with other exercises. What exercises do you do for them? I feel im doing enough cardio at the moment when weight loss stalls then ill introduce more, im coping with diet at the moment, my job is also very manual so i take all this into account aswell. Thanks for your help


 Nah your lower back gets more indirect work through compound movements than your abs. I'd just do one sit up and one leg raise variation every other workout. This video has some good info.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Low on energy tonight and it showed in the gym.

Upper

Chest smith barx10 20kgx8 30kgx8 55kgx10 drop 30kgx10

Bb row 40kgx10 50kgx10 70kgx4 ( bad form and grip wasnt there) 50kgx10

Cgbb smith 50kgx8 50kgx9

Shoulder behind neck smith 20kgx8 30kgx8 40kgx6 30kgx10( half reps)

Lat pull down 3x10

Weight was up today, which it seems to do every tuesday session then drops off as the week goes on ( reasoning for this?) So gym scales 76.2kg, 75.4kg before.

1976kcal/2100kcal plus 205kcal from cardio so about 300 remaining.

Protein 155 carbs 249 fat 38.

Going to hit some abs next session after watching the video above as makes sense not to neglect them.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Lower session tonight, progression on my squat for the following week. An extra couple of reps with 85 kg more than I've ever done, so happy with that. Weights up again, I can't work it out, up 1kg since Saturday. I've dropped my kcal down to 2100kcal for last two weeks and upped cardio this week and I've only lost 1kg in those two weeks. I never go over my kcal, my actuall net average for last week was 1779kcal so well below and week before 2047kcal. Anyone help?

Training

Squats 40kg x10 70kgx8 80kgx8 85kgx7

Leg press 40kg x10 90kgx10 140kgx10

Leg extension 1xlight 1xmoderate 1xheavy

Db curls 7.5kgx10 12.5kgx10 15kgx7

Bb curls 2x10

Ab rope pull down 3x10

An leg raise 3x10

Diet

7.00 1 scoop protein

10.00 Skyr with honey, grapes, pear, peach

13.00 fajita chicken with micro rice

18.00 x2 bread with dairylea cheese

21.00 fajita chicken with tortillas

22.30 Skyr with honey and scoop of whey

1887kcal/2100

Protein 176g carbs 239g fat 26g


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Finally weight down again 75.1kg, taken calories down to 2000kcal just under 5kg down since i started. Wanted to be 71kg at this point but im in no rush and happy to carry on as i am. Ive changed my training from upper/lower as wanted change been doing about 10 weeks. Im going to try ppl as never done before and ive copied ross's rountine as it had good feedback. Only thing is i train every other day, will this be a problem with ppl??

Push

Db flat press 1x15kg 25kgx8 27.5kgx8 30kgx8
Incline smith
Smith decline 40kg 2x8 35kgx6
Shoulder behind neck 20kgx8 30kg 2x8
Dips bw 3x12
Db overhead exstensions 22.5kg 3x5

Not sure it was because it was a new routine but really enjoyed it, and got my mate doing it aswell so we can train toghether.

Diet

7.00 2xweetabix and skimmed milk

10.00 100g skyr and honey

13.00 166g mince and tin toms (chilli) bag micro rice

20.00 100g rice and veg, microwave chicken jalfrezi

22.00 2 scoops protein and skyr yoghurt with granola.

1987/2000kcal

Protein 147g

Carbs 211g

Fat 24g

Taking the mrs out this weekend to local pub where im going to eat as much i want as i havnt done since the second week of this cut, so about 9 weeks now. Thats along time for me as im used to eating what the hell i want.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Pull session tonight

Rack pulls 60kgx8 110kgx2 120kgx8
Tbar row 40kgx8 50kg 2x8
Lat pull downs light medium heavy 4x8
Bicep curl ez bar 20kgx8 30kgx6 25kgx7
Hammer curls 7.5kg 10kgx8 12.5kgx8
Bent over lateral raises 5kg 3x8
Face pulls 3x8
Ab pull downs 3x8

Glad ive changed up routine, something different than ive done before, so looking forward to each session

Weight 75kg

Diet

2009kcal/2000kcal

Protein 124g carbs 254g fat 52g

Protein not high today but i have just enjoyed a lovely lamb rogan josh with micro rice and a nam bred hence the carbs being so high.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

What's your total weight loss at now mate? And agreed, sometimes a change of routine is just what you need to give you a kick up the arse and get you motivated again. Keep at it.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> What's your total weight loss at now mate? And agreed, sometimes a change of routine is just what you need to give you a kick up the arse and get you motivated again. Keep at it.


 6kg down now, so slowly get there.Im about 2kg off where i wanted to be but no rush. Yeah definitely changing things up has helped, i had been doing my other routine long enough. Your knowledge will know this, is ppl meant to be 3days on 1day off or will it matter if i do it every other day?


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Haven't checked in a while mate as I've been busy but some solid progress mate since I last did. :thumb

Training partner is invaluable mate. I struggle with motivation these days but back in the day I trained with my best mate and every workout was a competition. Pushes you to train harder and gives you confidence to go to failure.

Maybe i need to to be more sociable in the gym and find another partner since I've moved away from my mates. :lol:


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

DemonNeutrino said:


> Haven't checked in a while mate as I've been busy but some solid progress mate since I last did. :thumb
> 
> Training partner is invaluable mate. I struggle with motivation these days but back in the day I trained with my best mate and every workout was a competition. Pushes you to train harder and gives you confidence to go to failure.
> 
> Maybe i need to to be more sociable in the gym and find another partner since I've moved away from my mates. :lol:


 Cheers mate, yeah it defiantly helps having a good training partner. Most the people in my gym train solo and are unsociable cnuts.......either that or im the unsociable cnut.


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

I think I am definitely the unsociable one. I rest like 20-30 seconds if that and have my music blaring :lol: .


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Leg session

Squats 60kgx8 80kg 4x8

Leg press 40kgx12 90kg 4x12

Leg exstensions 7 plates 4x12

Decline crunch, leg raise, oblique raises?

2x12 for each

Going into this session didnt look much on paper. But im done in, im not used to the 12 reps normally around 8. Disappointed with squats as went heavier last week but managed extra set today.

Cheat meal and a few drinks tonight cant wait.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

So weekend was good and got my cheat meal in which consisted of crispy garlic mushrooms in a batter, fish and chips and mushy peas with a cheesecake dessert, i couldnt move after, i wish i took a pic of the portions as these were mans sizes. Stuck to diet rest of weekend and to my surprise weight was down tonight, about a kg. 74.4kg now. Push session tonight with some abs chucked in.

Db flat 20kgx8 27.5kgx8 30kg 2x8
Incline smith 30kg 3x8
Shoulder smith 20kgx8 30kg2x8 35kgx8
Dips 3x12bw
Overhead exstensions 17.5kg 3x8
Side lateral raises 5kg 3x15
Ab circuit? Decline sit ups, leg raises, obliques 3x12

Diet as follows a bit low on protein today, but ill make up for it in week.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Good session tonight had more energy from the start, had a meal before which i dont normally do, so whether this helped im not sure. Weights gone up over last couple days, still on 2000kcal and weight was 75.1 so up nearly a kg.

Pull session

Rack pulls 60kgx8 110kgx8 120kgx8 130kgx8
T bar row 50kgx1 60kg 2x8
Lat pull downs medium heavy 3x8
Bicep curl ez bar 30kgx6 25kg 2x8 25x10 2 forced
Hammer curls 7.5kg 10kgx8 12.5kgx8
Bent over lateral raises 5kg facepulls 3x10
Ab circuit consisting of ropepull downs, leg raises, sit ups 3x12

Diet. Still have 245kcal to use up, so probably some skyr yogurt and granola


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

4 days with no gym as pussied out after not feeling to good on sunday. Went to wedding evening do, had a few pints and finished of with a big tasty from mcdonalds( not good). But on the plus side ive lost weight  . Weighed in at 73.8kg lowest ive been in a long time. Waist measurement is 30 1/4 inch down from 35 aswell but with that arms and chest have also shrunk 

Legs tonight

Leg press 40kgx8 90kg 5x12
Squats 60kg 8x4
Leg exstensions 4 plates 2x20
Hamstring curls 2x10 heavy
Ab circuit- situps with 10kg, leg raises, oblique exercise 3x12

Squats down by 20kg tonight but i put that down to doing leg press first.

Diet still on point, used a burger press for turkey burgers tonight with dairlea in between. Turkey chilli con carne for lunch.

2015kcal/2000

Protein 175g

Carbs 172g

Fat 64g


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Swapped incline press for bb flat but changed rep range to 20 reps so different variation of flat. My aim for side deltoid raises was to just fcuk shoulders up, no set rep range just in for the burn, not sure if its the right way to to about it but it felt good.

Push session-

Db flat 20kgx8 30kg 3x8
Bb flat 40kg 3x15
Db raise 5kg 3x12
Shoulder smith 30kgx10 40kgx3x8
Bw Dips 4x10 plus 10kg
Rope pulldowns 4x10
Side lateral raises 5kg 2x20 1x25 10kgx5 7.5kg x8 2kg x10

Weight 75.1kg

500kcal still remaining today

Protein 134g

Carbs 172g

Fat 26g


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Pull session tonight, was meant to be either saturday or sunday but out dor the day tomorrow then working sunday!

Rack pulls 60kgx8 90kgx5 110kg 4x5 120kg1x3
T bar row 20kg 1x8 35kg 4x8 40kgx8
Lat pull downs medium 4x12
Bicep curl ez bar 20kg 3x8 slow
Hammer curls 10kg 3x8 slow 10kg-5kg 1x8 slow
Bent over lateral raises 5kg 4x10

Had a lighter session tonight, trying this mind to muscle. Still struggling. But overall session was good and squeezing every rep with good form.

Friday fry up today and microwave curry for tea.

1781kcal

Protein 91g

Carbs 149g

Fat 50g

Over 10000 steps today, saying 482 kcal burned, so i have 700kcal remaining but ill only use around 400 and get some more protein in me.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Some progress pics, 18.6.17-10.09..17 80.2kg-72.4kg


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Pb tonight ive never attempted 90kg on squats and managed 3x5 but not happy with form, coming forward to much. So ill drop down next session as want to get form spot on. Good session overall.

Legs tonight

Leg press emptyx10 40kg 2x12 80kg wide stance 3x13
Squats 20kgx8 60kgx8 80kgx8 90kg 3x5
Leg exstensions 4 plates drop 2 plates 2x30
Hamstring curls 6 plates 20
Ab circuit- rope pull downs 3x20 leg raises 3x10

Diet

7.00 scoop protein

10.00 skyr with pumpkin seeds and apple

13.00 smoked haddock, rice and green beans

17.30 jam on toast

19.45 scoop of whey

20.30 chicken jalfrezi and rice

22.00 skyr, granola and honey

2061kcal/2000kcal

Protein 136g

Carbs 208

Fat 55g

Weight 74.3kg


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

How many times a week do you work out?


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

I workout 3x a week, tuesday thursday amd either saturday or sunday, then repeat



B3NCH1 said:


> How many times a week do you work out?


 I workout 3x a week, tuesday thursday amd either saturday or sunday, then repeat


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Push session

Db flat 25kg 5x10
Decline bb 40kg 2x8 45kg 8,7,6.5
Db shoulder press 17.5kgx8 20kg 8,8,7,5
Dips 4x10
Rope pulldowns burn out 40 reps
Side lateral raises 5kg 3x20 10kgx8 7.5kg x8 5kgx20 2kg x15

Standard session nothing exciting, tried decline on smith machine, seemed ok.

Diet

7.00 1 scoop protein

10.00 skyr, granola and honey and x3 rice cakes

13.00 chicken tikka wrapx2 and apple

17.00 rice cakex2

21.00 rogan josh curry with half pack rice

1924/2000 kcal

Protein 148g

Carb 208g

Fat 54g

Weight 73.8kg down from last session


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

Is your calories the same at the weekend or do you not track this?


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

B3NCH1 said:


> Is your calories the same at the weekend or do you not track this?


 Keep them the same mate, macros not normally very good though. Normally have a dirty meal most saturdays aswell, but eat less in morning.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

For some reason ive craved sweet food all week and was dreading weekend, ive even been looking at foodbible whilst i eat my chicken wraps just to imagine ha ha. Anyway i made homemade macaroni cheese with some quark and turns out it taste good, only problem pasta has lots of kcal. Had a chocolate muffin yesterday too but still stuck to 2000kcal and it paid off weights 72.9kg lowest its been. 70.4kg bollek naked at home :thumb . Feeling creative today so chucked in some quark with tin of tuna and some cajun spice, shaped to a burger, grilled for 10 mins chucked a slice of mexican cheese on and whacked it between to rice cackes..........beautiful.

Pull session this morning, weights all staying the same but concentrating on form over weight and seems to better.

Rack pulls 40kgx8 90kgx5 110kg 5x5
T bar row 20kg 1x8 35kg 4x8 40kgx8
Lat pull downs vbar medium 4x8
Bicep curl ez bar 20kg 3x8 slow
Hammer curls 10kg 3x8 slow 10kg-5kg 1x8 slow
Bent over lateral raises 5kg 4x10 with face pulls

Im going to cut until 12th october, the old dears 50th, so that gives me roughly 4 weeks to get where i want, then im going to slowly bulk feb/march. Keep going through phases where i want to jump on the gear, but then at the same time im not sure that's what im after. Mentally im not sure when i come off if i can deal with weight and lifts dropping, but will see.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I wouldn't put an end date on, finish when you're lean enough and get yourself in the best position to start a bulk.

And you need to get drugs out of your head completely, you can build a lot more muscle naturally


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Robbie said:


> I wouldn't put an end date on, finish when you're lean enough and get yourself in the best position to start a bulk.
> 
> And you need to get drugs out of your head completely, you can build a lot more muscle naturally


 Yeah i know thats the right answer but its hard to not think about it when you see the shape alot of you guys are in and the people in the gym  . I know im along way of it. I set that date as im more worried im going to hinder my progress as i know i want to pig out on that date!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

c4nsy said:


> Yeah i know thats the right answer but its hard to not think about it when you see the shape alot of you guys are in and the people in the gym  . I know im along way of it. I set that date as im more worried im going to hinder my progress as i know i want to pig out on that date!


 Starting a bulk after a blow out isn't a good idea.

Enjoy that day, have a few days at maintenance and then start again - it will probably do you good.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

beanz said:


> Personally I think your wasting your time. You would need to take steroids to get a decent physique. Your genetics just don't cut the mustard Im afraid


 Yeah your right, im definitely built for running activities rather than strength. See how i am after my bulk then see whats needed.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Legs tonight

Leg press 90kg 5x12
Squats 20kgx8 60kgx5 70kgx5 80kg 5x3
Leg exstensions lightx20 heavy x8 mediumx12 lightx20
Hamstring curls 6 plates 2x20
Ab circuit- rope pull downs 3x12 leg raises 3x12 obliques 3x12

Diet

7.00 scoop of whey

10.00 onken vanilla yogurt, x3 rice cakes

13.00 2 chicken breast, rice noodles and broccoli

18.30 x2 rice cakes with pb and jam

21.00 salmon fillet with rice and salad and scoop of protein

22.00 x2 crumpets with pb and jam and options hot chocolate

2011kcal/2000

Protein 164g

Carbs 219g

Fat 49g

Weight 72.6kg down .3kg

Also have a video of me squating with a bad camera angle and probably bad form, so looking for tips on how to correct this.

I can see i come forward on 3 and 4th rep.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Push session tonight

Db flat 15kgx20 30kg 2x8 32.5kg 1x5(pb)
Decline bb 40kg 2x40kg 2x45kg
Cable chest pull ups 3x12
Bb shoulder press 40kg 3x10 1x dropset 15kgx10
Dips bw 12,9,10,9.5,8
Cgsmith 30kg 2x8
Rope pulldowns burn out 40 reps
Side lateral raises 5kg 3x20 10kgx8 7.5kg x8 5kgx20 2kg x20 5kg plates x12

Diet

7.00 scoop of whey

10.00 onken summer lemon yoghurt x6 rice cakes

13.00 300g tuna steaks, half a pack micro rice

18.00 chicken jalfrezi and half micro rice

21.00 scoop of whey and 100ml skimmed milk

22.00 x1 crumpet pb and jam and options orange chocolate

Weight 73.8kg


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

c4nsy said:


> Push session tonight
> 
> Db flat 15kgx20 30kg 2x8 32.5kg 1x5(pb)
> Decline bb 40kg 2x40kg 2x45kg
> ...


 Do you do your BB decline in the smith machine or standard bench? I workout alone and struggle to do this without a spotter on the other hand Smith machine hurts my shoulders.

Are you weighing daily?


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

B3NCH1 said:


> Do you do your BB decline in the smith machine or standard bench? I workout alone and struggle to do this without a spotter on the other hand Smith machine hurts my shoulders.
> 
> Are you weighing daily?


 Yes ive resorted to doing it in smith as i dont have any decline benches at the gym, ive only done it past two weeks and find it really hits chest. Yes i weigh daily but always aim to be down by sunday, i find weight is always up by mid week and back down by sunday.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Got to the gym this morning to find out it was closed, so found another locally. Wasn't to bad bit of a fitness gym but still managed to have a good session. Weight is 72.7kg this morning so down .2 kg since last Sunday. Going to drop kcal by 50 from tomorrow and see where I am by next sunday, going for a meal this Friday so not ideal. Someone mentioned about keeping kcal high for a couple of days after to allow weight to drop again......I'd be happy for this :thumb .

Pull session

Rack pulls 40kgx8 110kgx2 120kg ext

Tbar 40kg 1x8 60kg 8x4

Pull ups 4x5

Ez bar21s 10kg 3 sets

Hammer curls 17.5kg2x3 15kg 3x5 (heavy today)

Bent over reverse delts x face pulls 3x10

One arm bb shrugs 3x12

Db shrugs 35kg 3x10

Diet

8.30 50g porridge with skimmed milk

12.00 150g haddock and micro rice

15.00 scoop whey

17.30 200g roast pork,roast pots, lots of veg and Yorkshire puddings with wool gravy

20.00 yoghurt

22.30 options hot chocolate 3x12 rice cakes

1983kcal/2000kcal

Protein 143g

Carbs 249kcal

Fat 67g

Another progress pic


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Been looking forward to training tonight as really want to improve my form on tje squat, so dropped the weight and worked on form. Upped the weight on the leg press by 20kg so happy with that. Also managed to get 10mins of rowing in. Weighed in at 72kg but always seems to be lower on my tuesday session :confused1: .

Legs

Leg press 90kgx10 100kg 4x10
Squats 20kgx8 40kg x2 60kgx5 40kgx2 20kgx8
Leg exstensions 12plates x5 13 platesx6 14 platesx6 drop half stack x5 drop half x6
Hamstring curls 6 plates x8 10 plates 2x8
10 mins rowing

Diet

7.00 scoop of protein

10.00 100g onken vanilla yog, apple, x4 rice cakes

13.00 170g smoked haddock, micro rice and broccoli

18.00 x2 rice cakes

20.30 chilli concarne and micro rice

22.00 scoop of protein x2 rice cakes pb and jam

Kcal 1936/1950

Protein 141g

Carb 267g

Fat 28g


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Push session tonight, average but got better as the session went on.

Db flat 25kg 10x4 1x11
Decline bb 40kgx8 45kg
Db shoulder press 40kg 8,7,6,5 last set drop 10kgx6 plus 4 half reps
Dips bw 10,10,10,9,9
Cgsmith 30kg 3x8
Cable exstensions 3x8 super set rope pull downs 3x8
Side lateral raises 5kgx20 7.5kgx8 2kgx15 x3
Ab work x 2 sets

Weight up a bit 72.6kg, ive dropped kcal by 50 a day to try and counteract this weekends eating.

Introduced some kiwi fruit in my diet as ive heard its very good for you and the fact i love them. Also eating alot of rice cakes with pb and jam.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Keep going mate, can see the changes happening. Well done


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

RexEverthing said:


> Keep going mate, can see the changes happening. Well done


 Cheers mate much appreciated


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

So as planned ive had a few days off from kcal tracking and eating utter sxxt since friday evening and to be honest dont feel good for it, even to the point felt shakey yesterday lol. Food has consisted of indian takeaway friday with a bit of Chinese aswell. Saturday was left over takeaway for lunch. Half a pack mcvities caramel digestives, big pack of crisp . Went out last night had burger and chips washed down with a few pints. Today hasnt been better........The mrs made a malteaser cheesecake, so ive dabbled at that. Ive weighed myself with just shorts on and i weigh the same as gym weight fully clothed so all in all not bad 72.6kg. Im already looking forward to getting back on tje diet tomorrow, had a musclefood order friday and got a kg tilapia fish which im going to cook in lemon and rice, should be nice. Dropping kcal down 1900kcal for the final push. Also wont be training until tuesday, thats 4days with no training. Feel refreshed and ready to go!!


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

First time back in the gym for 4days for a pull session. Session went well with a pb on the rack pulls. Weight 73.1kg so about 0.5kg up from last week could have been worse after the food that was consumed at weekend.

Pull session

Rack pulls 40kgx8 110kgx8 120kg 2x8 130kg 2x8
T bar row 40kg 1x8 60kg 8x4
Lat pull down 4x 8 drop sets
Bicep curl ez bar 21s 10kgx3
Hammer curls 15kgx7 drop 10kg plate 10kgx8 drop 10kg plate
Bent over lateral raises 5kg 1x10with face pulls
7.5kgx2 with facepulls

10mins on the bike for cardio

Food

1835kcal

Protein 163g

Carbs 240g

Fat 27g

Best of the food was nando style chicken with bacon medallionsmushrooms...very nice. Finishing off with an options hot chocolate.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Legs tonight. No squats for me until i get form right, so allowed for me to go heavier on decline leg press as normally legs like jelly after squats. I did start with front squats as suggested by a member on the forum to help with back squats.Chucked in some shrugs aswell tonight, tried behind the back shrugs which i didnt feel comfortable with, bar kept getting stuck at the arse. Going to look it up on youtube to get form right i think. Weights dropped again 72.7kg.

Legs-

Front squat 20kgx2 30kgx1 40kgx2
Leg press 110kg 5x12 last set drop 75kg
Leg exstensions 14 platesx6 4platesx20 14x6 drop set
Hamstring curls 6 plates 4x15
Shrugs one arm bb 30kg 3x12
Bb behind (awkward) 80kg
10mins cardio cross trainer

Diet

1952kcal/1900kcal

Protein 134

Carbs 258

Fat 40

A bit over tonight but dog walked x2 20 min walks plus 10 mins on crosstrainer.


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Keep it up man, you are heading in the right direction there 

Our efforts will pay off if we keep grinding :thumbup1:


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Cheers @Uryens, consistency seems to be key in this game :thumbup1:


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Strange old game this gym malarkey, at my lightest this morning 71.6kg and yet I've managed to lift heavier and for more reps on almost every lift today. Biggest improvement db shoulder press same weight but 7more reps this week. Then hit 10 mins on the treadmill, 3rd time this week I've hit a bit of cardio. Went to Bristol for a bit of shopping and had a McDonalds (just a cheese burger). Just waiting for the wife to cook me up a lovely roast beef dinner now. I'm debating on how much longer I want to cut for so I'll put a pic up and hopefully you guys can point me in the right direction.

Push-

Db flat 17.5kgx12 27.5kg3x8 1x10

Decline bb Smith 50 kg 3x8 ( up 5kg same reps)

Db shoulder 20kg 3x8 1x9

Dips bw 4x10 1x12

Skull crushers db 7.5kg 2x8

Cgbb 30kg 3x15

Cable upper chest burn x50 reps

Side lateral 5kgx20-2kgx15 rest 10kgx8-7.5kgx6 rest 2kgx20-5kgx15 rest 7.5kgx10-10kgx4.5

10mins treadmill


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Swapped food about this week, less rice more fish. Not been hitting my protein target so this has pushed protein up. Chilli con carne tonight been in slow cooker all day.......beautiful!! Rack pulls up by 10kg tonight and ive posted a video to check form. The worst part being the fact i had to drag bar at the beginning, i know i got more in the tank aswell. Weight up 1.5kg (73.1kg) but did have joggers on :confused1:

Pull session

Rack pulls 90kgx8 1120kgx8 130kg 4x8
T bar row 60kg 4x8
Lat pull down 3x 8
Bicep curl straight bar 21s 15kgx1 20kgx2
Bb 30kg 4.5,4,5
Hammer curls cables 3x10
Bent over lateral raises 7.5kgx3 with facepulls
10 min hiit treadmill











1600/1900kcal so far

Protein 155g

Carbs 180g

Fat 26g


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

c4nsy said:


> Swapped food about this week, less rice more fish. Not been hitting my protein target so this has pushed protein up. Chilli con carne tonight been in slow cooker all day.......beautiful!! Rack pulls up by 10kg tonight and ive posted a video to check form. The worst part being the fact i had to drag bar at the beginning, i know i got more in the tank aswell. Weight up 1.5kg (73.1kg) but did have joggers on :confused1:
> 
> Pull session
> 
> ...


 What calories did you start on before your weight moved, are you doing no cardio or ab work still?


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

B3NCH1 said:


> What calories did you start on before your weight moved, are you doing no cardio or ab work still?


 Hi mate i started at 2300kcal at the beginning of my cut and having been losing weight ever since if thats what you mean?? Ive introduced cardio 10mins after weight session nothing to big and ab work after leg session.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Really not feeling it tonight but made myself go, was feeling really tired. I pushed through the session and it didnt turn out to bad. Less rest between sets and was out within 45mins and legs were on fire! Upped the weight by 10kg on the leg press aswell even if i did 8 reps instead of 12. Food hasnt been great as it was fry up friday which is a consistent thing grabbed a snickers duo and had a microwave lasagne with garlic bread for tea and suprisingly im at 1900kcal so my target. Im going to run this journal until sunday then im going to start a new journal for my journey to gain some size.

Legs

Front squat bar 2x5 40kg 5x5
Leg press 120kg 4x8 1x10
Split squat smith 3x8
Hamstring curls 3x8


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

c4nsy said:


> Hi mate i started at 2300kcal at the beginning of my cut and having been losing weight ever since if thats what you mean?? Ive introduced cardio 10mins after weight session nothing to big and ab work after leg session.


 You look like you have been on 1900 for some time


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

B3NCH1 said:


> You look like you have been on 1900 for some time


 About 2 weeks at 1900kcal


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

So my last entry for this journal. My intentions were to lose weight and aim for about 18% bf, both of achieved (used fitmatic for bf so not accurate). It took 15 weeks and there were days where I struggled and i didn't have to starve myself either, The only way to hit these goals is consistency, in the 15 weeks I probably had 4-5 cheat days.

Stats week1

Weight 80.9kg

Bf 25%

Waist 35"

Stats week 15

Weight 70.5kg

Bf 17%

Waist 29.5"

I'm going to start another journal now, where I'm hoping to gain some muscle mass, aiming to do it over a long period of time with as less fat gain as possible. Thanks to those that contributed.


----------

